# KPGC10 or KGC10 thread



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Guys

seeing as there is such a huge interest in these cars i thought i would start a great (hopefully) thread going about them. Please feel free to comment and post up lots of K(P)GC10 porn picures. This thread can contain cars for sale, parts found, wheels, models or what ever takes your fancy as long as its relevant

Who's going to be first??

YouTube - ãƒ�ã‚³ã‚¹ã‚«ãƒ»ã‚±ãƒ³ãƒ¡ãƒªã�«RBã‚¨ãƒ³ã‚¸ãƒ³æ�*è¼‰ã�®ãƒ¢ãƒ³ã‚¹ã‚¿ãƒ¼ãƒžã‚·ãƒ³


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtOegY1U2tA


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Awesome clip Dave  You are sooooooooo going to come back from Japan with one of those babies :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Awesome clip Dave  You are sooooooooo going to come back from Japan with one of those babies :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


might already have one, 1 owner from new!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

First dibs on a shotgun ride then mate


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

I'll ba very jealous man if you do buy one! My ultimate Skyline.

An RB25 conv. does sound appealing too!


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Heres one I like:

YouTube - 2007.7.16 「TSUKUBA meeting summer」No23 KPGC10 Part1


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> Heres one I like:
> 
> YouTube - 2007.7.16 「TSUKUBA meeting summer」No23 KPGC10 Part1


great vid


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

I'd absolutly love a real Hakosuka, but I dont think my bank manager would allow it lol.:chairshot 

Realistically though I'd really like to get my hands on a non running GTR _replica_ (KGC10) to put some tlc into... kind of a looong term thing!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

N15M0 said:


> I'd absolutly love a real Hakosuka, but I dont think my bank manager would allow it lol.:chairshot
> 
> Realistically though I'd really like to get my hands on a non running GTR _replica_ (KGC10) to put some tlc into... kind of a looong term thing!


you had better keep an eye on this thread then


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Subscribed! :thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

This is my favourite vid
YouTube - Hakosuka Skyline GTR


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

^^^That was the first video I saw of the Hakosuka, awesome!^^^


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

HOW MUCH ARE THOSE CARS?? AND SPEC


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

found some nice pics from retro car show http://www.kpgc10.com/nagashow.htm


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

nazams said:


> HOW MUCH ARE THOSE CARS?? AND SPEC


Lots and lots for nice ones


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Please dont shoot me down for this, but, were any of the models made with an automatic transmission?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> Please dont shoot me down for this, but, were any of the models made with an automatic transmission?


Not to the best of my very limited knowledge, though if you bought a clone you could use an L20-24 autobox from a 240k or Laurel.


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

I need the pound to gain some guts before i ever purchase one of these. One day i WILL own one!

When it was 240 to the pound, a perfect replica was about 13-14k. 

Where are you sourcing yours Dave?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

dean j said:


> I need the pound to gain some guts before i ever purchase one of these. One day i WILL own one!
> 
> When it was 240 to the pound, a perfect replica was about 13-14k.
> 
> Where are you sourcing yours Dave?


LOL! I've already got mine mate:clap:


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Lucky git!

So, where was it sourced? A finished car or a project?


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

davew said:


> LOL! I've already got mine mate:clap:


pics pics pics:bowdown1:

It doesn't matter if it isn't done we have to see it.

/Steve


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

So 13-14K for a perfect replica, how much for a replica in need of a lot of tlc? Like project material?

And Dave - get some pics up!! lucky git!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Had been luring over this one last time I went to the sea in Fukui, just a bit pricey . . would take me 14k out of the pocket. . .but looks just stunning


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

N15M0 said:


> So 13-14K for a perfect replica, how much for a replica in need of a lot of tlc? Like project material?
> 
> And Dave - get some pics up!! lucky git!


13-14K was along time ago im afraid, since the value of the Y v £ dropped dramatically. I'm able to source these cars but you need very deep pockets now to afford one, and now minters (clones) landed here in the UK are 20k ++ And i will still say they are far from "perfect" by our standards.

I have a 1 owner with 38000 k's from new on the way as a project car. Same spec as when it left the factory.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

davew said:


> 13-14K was along time ago im afraid, since the value of the Y v £ dropped dramatically. I'm able to source these cars but you need very deep pockets now to afford one, and now minters (clones) landed here in the UK are 20k ++ And i will still say they are far from "perfect" by our standards.
> 
> I have a 1 owner with 38000 k's from new on the way as a project car. Same spec as when it left the factory.


any pics?


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

So how widley available are these in japan?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> So how widley available are these in japan?


Probably the same as looking for a 1960's RS2000 MK1 over here. I have seen soem stunners and horrors LOL!


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

hodgie said:


> This is my favourite vid
> YouTube - Hakosuka Skyline GTR


I must have watched this video at least 50 odd times and have nearly blown my PC speakers up a countless amount of times listening to the car howling away. 

Sends a shiver down my spine, what a noise!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Min-e said:


> I must have watched this video at least 50 odd times and have nearly blown my PC speakers up a countless amount of times listening to the car howling away.
> 
> Sends a shiver down my spine, what a noise!


awesome sound isnt it:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Dave is right with the high price.

It doesn`t really have something to do with the exchange rate thought. 
Good Hakosukas or KPGC 4 door Skylines are expensive (modified or original)!

So first if somebody considers such a car he have to choice if he wants :
1)a full replica (full Hakosuka GTR body work, engine, mission ex . . ),
2)a fake replica (Hakosuka looks but with an other engine,

3) or a full original KPGC110 Skyline GT(factory trim , but not the GTR) 
4)or a real 100000k 100% original Hakosuka Skyline

The cars in point 1 and 2 would be based on a KPGC110 Skyline (non GTR)

Prices differ too much and conditions come mostly with no prove (it`s a 40years old car, you can`t just look under the car to know how`s the mission doing!)

Also would I be very carefull with expensive, yet affordable KPC110s with RB engines or SR engines . . . . most of them are 10 years privat projects of some garages and are not perfect purpose build cars by X-tuner for a customer in a short period of time (no specialist work in that domain)

Now is there a specialist for swapped engines??? Rocky Auto Demo car looks the nuts, but it`s nothing any serious GTR tuner wouldn`t do for you as well.

Best would be to purchase a Hakosuka shell, get it welded and cleaned and go to a specialist to swap in some modern stuff: like an SR20VE engine with a Getrag mission, Silvia Aircon and Power steering, custome fuel tank with pump systhem, Silvia drive train, silvia suspension/feet, ex . . ) . . . . wouldn`t be any more expensive then some of the heavy tuned GTRs on this forum, with the difference that the base car,the KPGC-shell, costs nothing)


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Chris, 
We _must_ be careful with the chassis codes. This is one of the reasons why people get confused about what do and don't want, what they might be able to afford, and what they probably can't justify - even if they _could_ afford.....



gtrlux said:


> ..KPGC 4 door Skylines


'K' prefix on C10-series and C110-series Skylines denotes the '2HT' body ( ie - two door pillarless 'Hard Top' ). 

The 'P' prefix on the C10-series Skyline denotes either the Prince-derived 4-cylinder 'G15' and 'G18' engines ( which would come with the 'short nose' short wheelbase body - so not a common choice for a tuned or engine-swapped car ) or the S20 twin cam. 

The 'G' prefix denotes the 'long nose' six-cylinder body type, which - when combined with a 'P' prefix, can only be 'GT-R' model. So a 'KPGC' can _only_ be a C10-series or C110-series 'GT-R'. 



gtrlux said:


> a full original KPGC110 Skyline GT(factory trim , but not the GTR)


No, 'KPGC110' is a genuine 'Ken & Mary' shape C110-series 'Skyline GT-R'. Only 197 cars sold to the general public.....

'GT' or 'GT-X' models of C110-series Skyline would be 'KGC10' prefix.



gtrlux said:


> based on a KPGC110 Skyline (non GTR)


As above. 'KPGC110' would be a _genuine_ 'Ken & Mary' / 'Kenmeri' shape GT-R.



gtrlux said:


> affordable KPC110s


'KPC110' would be the 'Ken & Mary' / 'Kenmeri' shape 2-door Hard Top, but with the 'short front' and four cylinder 'G18' engine. Not popular as a base for modifying, and not really suitable for the 'GT-R lookylikey' treatment... 



gtrlux said:


> the base car,the KPGC-shell, costs nothing)


Again ( stop me if you've heard this one before ) the 'KPGC' prefix denotes _genuine_ C10-series and C110-series GT-Rs. So - on the contrary - a KPGC 'shell would be the _most_ expensive type of bodyshell you could buy.

Tricky, isn't it?

I agree with you about _good_ base car prices, but the ( terrible ) GBP-JPY exchange rate is a BIG factor in their high relative cost at the moment. 

davew,
Are you bringing this 30,000kms one-owner car in as something to sell-on, or as a personal project? And what _exactly_ is it, anyway? You haven't bought a KPC10 ( short nose, 4 cylinder ) by accident, I hope?

Alan T.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Alan

Its a project car for me and nobody else LOL! Its a KGC10 2.0GT. At least i think it is as the engine has what appears to be the single carb set up with the top mounted airfilter box. The engine will be replaced though with either a rebuilt L series and 5 speed box with triples or an RB20 on throttle bodies.

The car looks honest enough and i've got detailed photo's, all original interior trim in place but 37 year old paint lol. Sat unused for 27 years in the owners warehouse. Still has those lovely steel wheel trims, even the optional rain guards along the roof line. Im expecting ALOT of work and told my bodyshop to prepare for the worst LOL!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

PS30-SB said:


> Chris,
> We _must_ be careful with the chassis codes. This is one of the reasons why people get confused about what do and don't want, what they might be able to afford, and what they probably can't justify - even if they _could_ afford.....
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Alan for clarifying:clap:

It is very confusing indeed, espcially as many j-garages put the cars under wrong specification on sale.:runaway:

So to resume: (could you complete the list?)How many types have been made?again correct me if I am wrong)
2 door coupes
*C10 body shape:*
KGC10= 
KPC10=4-cylinder 'G15' and 'G18' engines 
KPGC10= S20 original GTR engine (GTR Hakosuka)

*Ken an Mary C110 body shape:*
KGC110= ?
KPC110=?
KPGC110= S20 original GTR engine GTR

then how were the 4 door cars called?
PGC10????????

Thanks again Alan for finaly clarifying all these important classic skyline questions and Dave for making this thread.:clap:


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

gtrlux said:


> So to resume: (could you complete the list?)How many types have been made?again correct me if I am wrong)


Oh dear, it looks like I've volunteered to peel the spuds for the whole regiment...... I'm supposed to be working!

Here's some off the top of my head though:

*'Hakosuka' / 'Box Sky' C10-series Skyline models:*
'C10' 4-door 'short nose' with G15 4-cyl engine.
'PC10' 4-door 'short nose' with G18 4-cyl engine.
'GC10' 4-door with L20 6-cyl engine ( GT & GT-X variants ).
'PGC10' 4-door with S20 6-cyl engine ( *GT-R model* ). 
'KGC10' 2-door HT model with L20 6-cyl engine ( GT & GT-X variants ).
'KPC10' 2-door HT model with G18 4-cyl engine.
'KPGC10' 2-door HT model with S20 6-cyl engine ( *GT-R model* ).
'KC10' 2-door HT model with G15 4-cyl engine. 

Lots of sub-variants ( like the wagons / estates ) that I won't go into here....

*'Kenmeri' / 'Ken and Mary' C110-series Skylines:*
'C110' 4-door 'short nose' with G16 4-cyl engine.
'PC110' 4-door 'short nose' with G18 4-cyl engine.
'GC110' 4-door with L20 6-cyl engine.
'KGC110' 2-door HT model with L20 6-cyl engine ( GT & GT-X models ).
'KPGC110' 2-door HT model with S20 6-cyl engine ( *GT-R model* ).

Again, lots of sub-variants ( like the wagons / estates ) that I won't go into here. These short lists are for domestic Japanese models, so there are even _more_ chassis prefixes for LHD and RHD 'export' models.

Oh, and onwards to include the updated C111-series models, which are _technically_ part of the C110-series. 

The amount of variants, sub-variants / 'badge' models and optional accessories etc makes the mind boggle. It would take all day to list them. 

Hope that helps a little. 

Alan T.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

davew said:


> Hi Alan
> 
> Its a project car for me and nobody else LOL! Its a KGC10 2.0GT. At least i think it is as the engine has what appears to be the single carb set up with the top mounted airfilter box. The engine will be replaced though with either a rebuilt L series and 5 speed box with triples or an RB20 on throttle bodies.
> 
> The car looks honest enough and i've got detailed photo's, all original interior trim in place but 37 year old paint lol. Sat unused for 27 years in the owners warehouse. Still has those lovely steel wheel trims, even the optional rain guards along the roof line. Im expecting ALOT of work and told my bodyshop to prepare for the worst LOL!


When it arrives, I _believe_ it will be only the _fourth_ C10-series Skyline in the UK. There are currently two 2HTs ( one a non-runner GT or GT-X, and the other is my KPGC10 ) and one 4-door GT. Not a lot, is it?! 

If you decide to keep to the L-series 6cyl type engines, then remember me when you need parts ( esp. tuning parts ). I've got a lot of stuff. If you decide to go RB, you'll probably be pretty self-sufficient mechanical parts-wise, I guess.

Looking forward to seeing it 

Cheers,
Alan T.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

PS30-SB said:


> Oh dear, it looks like I've volunteered to peel the spuds for the whole regiment...... I'm supposed to be working!
> 
> Here's some off the top of my head though:
> 
> ...




Comon Alan, I know you love supplying the details mate LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

I've been wanting to get a KGC10 2000 GT-X for quite a long time now, with plans on a NA RB swap and general GT-R looky likey tinsel. (and restored/reliable enough so i can drive it everyday, along the lines of the modernised E-Types/DB5s, or the modernised muscle cars)

Admitedly the as far as i've got so far is getting the grill badge which i purchased years ago... 

Most of the ones that i've seen though that i could afford tend to be "nice enough" to impress people from far away and in pictures, but up close are dressed up dogs, and as much as i admire some the Rocky Auto cars... i was shocked by the shonkyness of the cars, rust bubbles etc..
Paricularily when you consider the price of them that the're advertised at. Suprising since you'd think they get the shell to an acceptible standard before throwing money at the engine and the rest of the dressing.

Patience will pay off in the end.. i will get one eventually, i just need to find the right one, and wait for the exchange rate to be a bit better.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Lets get some sexy pics up...........c10's of course


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Here you go


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

This thread is seriously making me consider selling my car now.

Th pound will never be as strong as it was 2 odd years ago. I've been looking on goo-net.com for c10's. Got loads for sale on there, and from what i can see, some decent enough ones for around the 3m yen mark.

I'll own one one day! I need HT's, dizzys and carbs back in my life!


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Classic House Vintage has some nice cars in... even the GT sitting at 1.47mil isnt too bad for a base for a project. 

Their fully restored cars are pretty nice, one of my mates got pics when they had brough a bunch of cars for a historic car show in 2007, though they were admitedly super clean and were probably closer to the 10mil mark :O

but my god the were clean


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I looked at that site and that car. Look at the rear panel ans you can see that the 1/4's and rear panel are smoothed together for some reason? Unlike this one.










which is mine by the way LOL!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Guys

can you all help me find the parts i need to GTR'sque this car up. You know the parts i need arches, spoilers, wheels, suspension. Please post up what you find, who knows you might be part of this vehicles build up


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

found some drooley sites

www.victory50.com 
ƒnƒRƒXƒJ”ƒŽæ�EƒPƒ“ƒ�ƒŠ”ƒŽæ�EƒnƒRƒXƒJ’†ŒÃŽÔ”Ì”„�EƒnƒRƒXƒJ•”•i”Ì”„�EƒnƒRƒXƒJƒŒ�[ƒXŠˆ“®�EƒnƒRƒXƒJƒŒƒXƒgƒA�ê–å“X�ERUBBER SOUL 
RSSTARTƒnƒRƒXƒJ�A‚f‚s�|‚q�AƒXƒJƒCƒ‰ƒCƒ“�AƒtƒFƒAƒŒƒfƒB‚y�AƒPƒ“ƒ�ƒŠ�A‚f‚s-‚q�A�VŽÔ’†ŒÃŽÔ”Ì”„�E�®”õ 
�uƒvƒ�ƒeƒbƒN�v ƒnƒRƒXƒJ GTR ƒPƒ“ƒ�ƒŠ ƒ`ƒ…�[ƒjƒ“ƒO ƒ�ƒ“ƒeƒiƒ“ƒX ƒŒƒXƒgƒA 
www.kameariengineworks.co.jp


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Dont no what model this is but it says skyline on the back lol!

YouTube - nissan skyline ad 8


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0YAmuhcjdQ&feature=related


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

davew said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> can you all help me find the parts i need to GTR'sque this car up. You know the parts i need arches, spoilers, wheels, suspension. Please post up what you find, who knows you might be part of this vehicles build up


can do that very easily

definitely the arches, spoiler / wheels

doubt on the suspension side of things


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

I've dug some pics up, these were taken a couple of years back by my friend Cosmo° at the 2007 Nostalgic Car Festival 

Classic House Vintage 
They do restorations and sell cars..(as i already posted a link to)























































Protec Demo Cars 
Link ->Protec
they've got exhaust,suspension, cooling aero etc...

Up on axle stands showing off suspensions etc..










cheap,eh???





































Silver street spec.




























and a GT-R-OC logo


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Drooll!!!!!!!!!!!  I've bought an L28 engine and box over the weekend for a rebuild but i would like to find a brace of carbs to match.

Sorted the rear and front GTR spoilers. Not sure on wheel arches yet. Found a pair of 10.8 x 15 -15 wantanabe for the rear so need the fronts.

Looking at suspension/brakes and my god its a fortune LOL!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Devastating news, the seller has now decided to keep his car:bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling::bawling: Off with another search i guess:runaway::runaway::runaway::runaway: Just aswell i hadnt bought all my goodies LOL!


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

that sucks, would have like to see you turn up at one of the meets in it, 





unless by some stroke of luck i beat you at getting one now.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

endo said:


> that sucks, would have like to see you turn up at one of the meets in it,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Life sucks then it blows mate, im sure i'll have another turn up real soon.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

there's plenty of C10s on the market.... so finding one isnt a problem, just finding one that's priced right and isnt full of problems is.

But, the second you get one over, i'll have to come down and ogle it.... (possibly drool too)


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

davew said:


> I've bought an L28 engine and box over the weekend for a rebuild but i would like to find a brace of carbs to match.



If this L28 is from an S130-series Z ( '280ZX' ) then be aware that you'll need to use a different oil pan and oil pump pickup, and re-drill the block for a different dipstick location. Some of the original L20A engine's parts might fit, as long as they are the right spec ( and there's several ).

Is the L28 an N42 or F54 block? What's the head casting type? The transmission will likely be quite a wide ratio unit ( FS5W71-B I should think? ) which won't be well suited to a hot NA L28. You'll have to consider diff strength and ratio too, as it will be quite easy to break an R180. If you grade up to a long case R200 you'll need a different rear crossmember. etc etc etc 

To be honest, you might want to look more closely into what you want to achieve before buying lots of parts and believing that they will all fit together ( some of them won't ). Whatever car you end up buying might have some of what you already need.

For example, you can get a LOT of rear wheel under a 'Works' type rear overfender ( like on my car, which has 11.5j x 15 rears ) but the sheetmetal of the KPGC10 is quite different to that of the stock KGC10. You will have to cut and re-weld the KGC10 rear quarter and inner arch for clearance. You will also find that the KGC10 has no provision for a rear anti roll bar, whereas the KPGC10 had one as stock equipment. KGC10 also has a 'slower' steering box ratio in comparison to the KPGC10....

Lots to think about.......


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Alan

i resisted the itch to buy alot, the engine is from an early 280Z? Now where's this gt-x you mentioned?


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

davew said:


> .....the engine is from an early 280Z?


That's the thing though. '280Z' on it's own means almost nothing. It could be S30-series USA market only '280Z' model, S130-series Japanese market 'Fairlady 280Z' model, or just a mis-identified S130-series '280ZX' ( people tend to call them "Two Eighties" ).

The identifiers are on the block and head castings themselves. Generally speaking, the earlier 'N42' block castings are considered preferable to the later 'F54' type for tuned NA applications. 



davew said:


> Now where's this gt-x you mentioned?


Don't even think about it. Last time I saw it was four or five years ago at least, and as it was a _total_ shed then it won't be any better today. 

If it was any good I'd have snapped it up myself by now....


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

PS30-SB said:


> That's the thing though. '280Z' on it's own means almost nothing. It could be S30-series USA market only '280Z' model, S130-series Japanese market 'Fairlady 280Z' model, or just a mis-identified S130-series '280ZX' ( people tend to call them "Two Eighties" ).
> 
> The identifiers are on the block and head castings themselves. Generally speaking, the earlier 'N42' block castings are considered preferable to the later 'F54' type for tuned NA applications.
> 
> ...


Engine turned out to be a 260Z LOL! just waiting to find another now kgc10 : (


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Crap news mate.

Was really looking forward to this development.

Are you using Yahoo! to source the cars?

Just out of interest, and if you dont mind divulging, how much was that car going for, and how far off a good GTR replica was it? i.e, how much work did it want till it was what you wanted it to be?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

dean j said:


> Crap news mate.
> 
> Was really looking forward to this development.
> 
> ...


Hi Dean

the car was 100% totally std and it was going to be a monumental project LOL!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

my stash of japanese porno (kpgc10) mags arrived today:smokin::smokin::smokin::smokin::smokin::smokin::smokin:


----------



## Doc San (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi
I´m new here, but this thread is very interesting for me, because I bought a GC10 Sedan with some goods for some month  

At the moment I haven´t much time for it based on further education. :bawling: So the car stands in a barn by a friendly car entusiast.

*Some Facts:*
Nissan Skyline 2000GT-X 
GC-10 (4Door Sedan)
L28 Engine (F54 block, P90 head)
Kameari Ignition System
40mm (not sure) Solex/Mikuni Carbs
Camshaft sounds like stock (normal idle)
Think 6-2-1 Header
free flow single exhaust (~115mm enddip) (at the moment a customexhaust, which was build by the seller with a BMW M3 3.0l muffler)
Mazda RX-7 Brakes @ front
stainless steel clutch & brake lines
Cusco Coilover
Cusco strutbar @ front
Fuel pressure regulator
2 fuel pumps (parallel)
15" Watanabe (don´t know the width)
Nardi (wood) steeringwheel
Recaro seats 

new Carb filters
new floor
new badges


and at least - some rust at some corners :-/



So I want to sandblast the chassis and change bad material. And then he get a new paint


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hows this project coming along? We are still searching for our "unicorn":thumbsup:



Doc San said:


> Hi
> I´m new here, but this thread is very interesting for me, because I bought a GC10 Sedan with some goods for some month
> 
> At the moment I haven´t much time for it based on further education. :bawling: So the car stands in a barn by a friendly car entusiast.
> ...


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Just though we'd post up this little beauty ;-)

CAR FEATURE>> THE ULTIMATE STREET KPGC10 - Speedhunters


----------



## marzocci (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey guys,
I'm new here, so a little bit about me first:
I'm a young dude in the US and am a huge fan of the whole skyline model line, especially the KPGC10 and the 1999 R34 GTR (illegal here of course...:bawling. Am still looking for a legal loophole to get an R34 here, can't find one yet so would like to get something similar to a 1971 KPGC10.

Anyway, Just wondering if you guys know of anybody in Europe who exports these things (the older ones, KPGC10, etc) ...I'm a little scared of sending a wad of cash to Japan and hoping they send me a car back...


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

marzocci said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm new here, so a little bit about me first:
> I'm a young dude in the US and am a huge fan of the whole skyline model line, especially the KPGC10 and the 1999 R34 GTR (illegal here of course...:bawling. Am still looking for a legal loophole to get an R34 here, can't find one yet so would like to get something similar to a 1971 KPGC10.
> 
> Anyway, Just wondering if you guys know of anybody in Europe who exports these things (the older ones, KPGC10, etc) ...I'm a little scared of sending a wad of cash to Japan and hoping they send me a car back...


Sure thing, we can help source you a car:thumbsup:


----------



## marzocci (Sep 2, 2010)

awesome! How common are these things over there? Obviously there are hardly any to be seen here in the US of A...


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

marzocci said:


> awesome! How common are these things over there? Obviously there are hardly any to be seen here in the US of A...



The USA have more then the whole of Europe! There is 1 KPGC10, a couple of C110 and a rotten KGC10 and I believe thats it. We have our KGC10 on the way from Japan but im afriad its not for sale. PM us with your requirements and we will see what we can source for you.


----------



## marzocci (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, I figured there would be more than that over there...I've heard that there are some over here, but never seen one. I've read that when the owners try to sell them, they enjoy jacking the price up $20,000 or so, just because its got a "skyline" nameplate. I don't want to pay $40,000-50,000 for one of these things...
I'm doing some research to get a good grip on what I want, when I get that and the money sorted out I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Here's our latest "Shop Car" starting its journey to the UK. And a video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sIEwz0ThzM


----------

